# Creative Invitations anyone?



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Is there a specific theme or is this a "general" Halloween party?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*ideas*

If you want to do the spell book thing, just make some easy cards with cardstock using a spell book look on the front and glue or tie in a few pages to make it look like a book.

There is also the note in the bottle thing.

Could also give them a small trick or treat bag they can bring with them to fill with treats, with a small invitation attached.

Make it look like a newsletter of magazine. See here http://www.bothanstation.com/images/sw_halloween97_3.JPG

Make a can of worms invitation with something to the effect of "Halloween Tricks are like opening a can of worms, expect only treats awaiting you at the **** family Halloween bash/party."

Use Halloween crackers to hide candy and invite inside papermonkey.org {make time for playtime}: October's Gallery at EI is Open: Imaginisce Hallowhimsy Galore & Halloween Cracker Tutorial

Use this and work in some invitation words The Stamp Doc : Pumpkin Poop 

also this: Weave a Halloween Treat Basket from a recycled brown paper bag!

Hope this gives some inspiration


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Do not feel bad, I am too running dry after doing the Halloween party for 5 or 6 years now. I have asked the people through here to help me with Edgar Allen Poe Poem invitaitons and they all had neat ideas...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay... i have this one here. I "borrowed" the idea for last year Halloween Party and I had gotten all kinds of comments on it. I do not know where I found this invite wording on line. 

it goes like this...

My Dearest Friend,

It is in the greatest urgency I write to you in this, my darkest hour. I onlu pray that this letter reaches you in good hast, for i fear that I shan't be as all once knew me for very much l onger! Kindest Friend, I beseech you to come to my aid! To appease the appetite the arduous journey engenders, a lavish feast will be served, drinks to warm you heart and soul. So tht you shant be alone in this wretched place, friends new and old shall aslo be in attendance. For all apperances, this is a Halloween Party, you must wear a costume. This is for your safety! Those that dwell beneath this musky earth must not recognize you as mortal!! i must warn you, this is not folly for the faint of heart, and all must be sasne mind and sound body, and bear the strength that I myself have long since lost to the wicked voices that beckon me still... Soon, yes, so very soon we will once again hehold one another, and perhaps I will finally free...

then the ususally place, date, time, ect. ect

When you type this on the computer try to use fancy writing printing them out... then the hardest part which is a "PAIN IN THE BUTT" to do, is tea stain them. Then when the paper get dry from being dip into tea water, use red food color to splash the pages of the invitations to make it blood steaks down pages.

who ever came up with this wording, it was the best halloween invitations i have ever used!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

DeadTed said:


> Is there a specific theme or is this a "general" Halloween party?


No, there's no specific theme, so anything goes.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> okay... i have this one here. I "borrowed" the idea for last year Halloween Party and I had gotten all kinds of comments on it. I do not know where I found this invite wording on line.
> 
> it goes like this...
> 
> ...






Yes, I love this! I'll use it for the adult party invites!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Get a package (or more than one) of the brown paper sack lunch bags. There are like what, 25 in a package? They aren't very big. Take 2. With one stacked on top of the other, fold them in half - bringing the top of the bag to the bottom of the bag. Staple in the middle - this creates a 4 page "book". You can rip the edges, ink the edges, etc...to age it (it's already brown so that helps!)

Now you have a mini-spell book! Make a cool front with an emblem of some sort...then each page can contain a "spell" that gives them the details of your party!

This is what I am doing this year! I have to make about 80, so I always must go as cheap as possible! I use lots of stamps and ink....and my die cut machine (I'm a scrapper). You can usually get a bag of the lunch sacks cheap enough.

Hope that helps you!
Bev


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

BevAnn I love that idea! I'm totally stealing it for my Witch party


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

We have been doing a newsletter for many years, but every few years we write a poem instead. Check out this one: STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Halloween 2005


----------

